# Bluetooth dongle and devices and ARGH

## kamagurka

I tried following the Gentoo-Wiki Howto on Bluetooth, but I kind of "hit a snag" there. See, this happens:

```
mq# hcitool dev

Devices:

mq# hcitool inq

Inquiring ...

Inquiry failed.: No such device
```

I think it may be because of what the log says when I put the dongle in:

```
Apr 14 20:24:35 kumquad usb 1-1.2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 32

Apr 14 20:24:35 kumquad hub 1-1.2:1.0: USB hub found

Apr 14 20:24:35 kumquad hub 1-1.2:1.0: 3 ports detected

Apr 14 20:24:35 kumquad usb 1-1.2.1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 33

Apr 14 20:24:37 kumquad usb 1-1.2.2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 34

Apr 14 20:24:37 kumquad input: USB HID v1.11 Keyboard [0a5c:3502] on usb-0000:00:07.2-1.2.2

Apr 14 20:24:37 kumquad usb 1-1.2.3: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 35

Apr 14 20:24:38 kumquad input: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [0a5c:3503] on usb-0000:00:07.2-1.2.3
```

You know, the "BlueZ" bit is missing.

WHAT TO DO, WHAT TO DOOOOOOO?

----------

## kidders

Hi there,

A couple of suggestions ... if you've already tried these and you're still in trouble, can u post some details?

Does your dongle show up in lsusb?

If you build bluetooth support as modules, do they show up in lsmod?

----------

## kamagurka

 *kidders wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Does your dongle show up in lsusb?
> 
> If you build bluetooth support as modules, do they show up in lsmod?
> ...

 

1. yes

```
Bus 001 Device 042: ID 0a5c:3503 Broadcom Corp. 

Bus 001 Device 039: ID 0a5c:2009 Broadcom Corp. 

Bus 001 Device 038: ID 0a5c:3535 Broadcom Corp. 
```

And I'm pretty sure these are my buetooth modules:

```
hci_usb                12224  0 

bluetooth              43012  1 hci_usb

snd_bt_sco             11488  0 
```

That doesn't change that it won't work, though.

----------

## kidders

 *Quote:*   

> That doesn't change that it won't work, though.

 

Hehe that's true... but the extra info helps eliminate a few possibilities. I've been messing around with my config a bit and I haven't been able to figure out what's wrong  :Sad: 

Can I double-check that you've initialised your dongle ...

```
# hciconfig 

hci0:   Type: USB

        BD Address: 00:00:00:00:00:00 ACL MTU: 0:0  SCO MTU: 0:0

        DOWN 

        RX bytes:0 acl:0 sco:0 events:0 errors:0

        TX bytes:0 acl:0 sco:0 commands:0 errors:0
```

```
# hciconfig hci0 up

# hciconfig 

hci0:   Type: USB

        BD Address: 00:10:60:A3:32:D4 ACL MTU: 192:8  SCO MTU: 64:8

        UP RUNNING PSCAN ISCAN 

        RX bytes:71 acl:0 sco:0 events:8 errors:0

        TX bytes:31 acl:0 sco:0 commands:8 errors:0
```

The reason that jumps to mind that "hcitool inq" would say "No such device" is that hci0 (or whatever) is down. With any luck your problem is a simple one like that.

----------

## kamagurka

Alas, it's not quite as simple:

```
mq# hciconfig

hci0:   Type: USB

        BD Address: 00:00:00:00:00:00 ACL MTU: 0:0  SCO MTU: 0:0

        DOWN 

        RX bytes:0 acl:0 sco:0 events:0 errors:0

        TX bytes:0 acl:0 sco:0 commands:0 errors:0

mq# hciconfig hci0 up

Can't init device hci0. Device or resource busy(16)
```

----------

## cyclocross

Was there a resolution to this?  I'm having the same problem.

cyclocross linux # hciconfig dev

hci0:   Type: USB

        BD Address: 00:0C:55:F8:2D:A3 ACL MTU: 377:10  SCO MTU: 16:0

        UP RUNNING PSCAN ISCAN

        RX bytes:1227 acl:0 sco:0 events:28 errors:0

        TX bytes:119 acl:0 sco:0 commands:28 errors:0

cyclocross linux # hciconfig -a

hci0:   Type: USB

        BD Address: 00:0C:55:F8:2D:A3 ACL MTU: 377:10  SCO MTU: 16:0

        UP RUNNING PSCAN ISCAN

        RX bytes:1227 acl:0 sco:0 events:28 errors:0

        TX bytes:119 acl:0 sco:0 commands:28 errors:0

        Features: 0xff 0xfe 0x0d 0x38 0x08 0x08 0x00 0x00

        Packet type: DM1 DM3 DM5 DH1 DH3 DH5 HV1 HV2 HV3

        Link policy:

        Link mode: SLAVE ACCEPT

        Name: 'BCM2035 USB Bluetooth Dongle'

        Class: 0x000000

        Service Classes: Unspecified

        Device Class: Miscellaneous,

        HCI Ver: 1.2 (0x2) HCI Rev: 0x0 LMP Ver: 1.2 (0x2) LMP Subver: 0x6965

        Manufacturer: Broadcom Corporation (15)

cyclocross linux # hcitool scan

Scanning ...

Inquiry failed: Device or resource busy

Here is my config:

#

# HCI daemon configuration file.

#

# $Id: hcid.conf,v 1.4 2004/04/29 20:14:21 holtmann Exp $

#

# HCId options

options {

	# Automatically initialize new devices

	autoinit yes;

	# Security Manager mode

	#   none - Security manager disabled

	#   auto - Use local PIN for incoming connections

	#   user - Always ask user for a PIN

	#

	security auto;

	# Pairing mode

	#   none  - Pairing disabled

	#   multi - Allow pairing with already paired devices

	#   once  - Pair once and deny successive attempts

	pairing multi;

	# PIN helper

	pin_helper /etc/bluetooth/pin-helper

	# D-Bus PIN helper

	#dbus_pin_helper;

}

# Default settings for HCI devices

device {

	# Local device name

	#   %d - device id

	#   %h - host name

	name "Cyclocross (%d)";

	# Local device class

	class 0x00100;

	# Default packet type

	#pkt_type DH1,DM1,HV1;

	# Inquiry and Page scan

	iscan enable; pscan enable;

	# Default link mode

	#   none   - no specific policy 

	#   accept - always accept incoming connections

	#   master - become master on incoming connections,

	#            deny role switch on outgoing connections

	#

	#lm accept,master;

	#

	lm accept;

	# Default link policy

	#   none    - no specific policy

	#   rswitch - allow role switch

	#   hold    - allow hold mode

	#   sniff   - allow sniff mode

	#   park    - allow park mode

	#

	#lp none;

	#

	lp rswitch,hold,sniff,park;

	# Authentication and Encryption

	auth enable;

	encrypt enable;

}

Does anyone have any ideas?

Thanks

Eric

----------

## thesnowman

 *cyclocross wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 	# Authentication and Encryption
> 
> 	auth enable;
> ...

 

Comment these two lines and restart bluetooth.

----------

